# classic with 25hp johnson



## tguasjr (Mar 9, 2009)

Guys anyone have any suggestions??????


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

nice thing about the prop shop section, even when I don't know the answer,
the Skiff Shop has already answered it before for someone else.
I read through the post titles and there it is: prop for a 25 hp on a classic...

answer is:



> For a Gheenoe Classic with a 25 hp 2 stroke: 10-3/8 or 10 x 13 pitch


----------



## Tom_C (Dec 10, 2006)

With out knowing your WOT rpm and prop you have now it's hard to recommend a size.

On my Classic with a 1991 Johnson 25 a 10 x 13 was to much prop, I'm running a 10 x 12.


----------



## tguasjr (Mar 9, 2009)

Tom It currently has a 10x13 on it and it doesn't feel like the motor is winding out. I guess I was right from your post, It feels like too much prop.


----------

